# This is an excellent price for a Uniworld all-inclusive river cruise



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 13, 2017)

We did the Uniworld Bordeaux-Vineyards and Chateaux cruise in October and I highly recommend it ! This is a great price in early spring.


https://www.travelzoo.com/cruises/e...=email&utm_content=2563260&utm_campaign=us_to


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 13, 2017)

I got that travelzoo too, and it looked good. We're already booked on AMAWaterways 'Castles & Wine' from Nuremberg to Luxembourg next July with Dave. Oughtta be a hoot!


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 14, 2017)

A river cruise is on my wish list.  The only problem is the Commander In Chief does not want to go back to Europe.


----------



## VacationForever (Dec 14, 2017)

All the dates are for 2018.  I was hoping that there are dates that go further out.  My husband wants to do a river cruise through France and he wants to go back to Europe every year.  We are already fully booked in 2018 and 2019 with cruises to and within Europe both years.  2018 also includes another SE Asia cruise.  My husband is thinking of doing a river cruise in France region in 2020.  We shall see.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 14, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> A river cruise is on my wish list.  The only problem is the Commander In Chief does not want to go back to Europe.


You can do a cruise on American rivers, or I saw you wanted to go to Vietnam. There are river cruises on the Mekong, or Yangtze in China.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 15, 2017)

Would like to book the 2020 spring Celebrity Edge Transatlantic followed by a river cruise.  I did see that Travelzoo offer & hope there is something similar in the future.

A year from tomorrow we will be on the Edge Inaugural and in March '19 a B2B from Buenos Aires all the way to San Diego on the Eclipse.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 15, 2017)

We are on Celebrity Edge in 2019. You can see Celebrity  Edge under construction at Cruise Critics.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 15, 2017)

beejaybeeohio said:


> A year from tomorrow we will be on the Edge Inaugural and in March '19 a B2B from Buenos Aires all the way to San Diego on the Eclipse.


Sounds like fun, but we've been to virtually every stop on that route. I'll wait for the reviews! Maybe something Asian? . . . .


----------



## richontug (Dec 22, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> I got that travelzoo too, and it looked good. We're already booked on AMAWaterways 'Castles & Wine' from Nuremberg to Luxembourg next July with Dave. Oughtta be a hoot!



That is a great cruise.  We did it a few years ago.
Don't forget Dave's "wedding cruise" on the Rhine in 2019.  Cabins are filling up fast!


----------

